# $400 Avalon Freeroll - Free Slots Tournament



## pjotter (Jan 24, 2009)

Check out this great *FREE Casino Tournament today*! Win your share of $400, no deposit needed!

Enter the world of exciting Slots Tournament action and you could walk away with a share of $400? Love slots? Love the thrill of competition? Then this is the game for you!

The Avalon tournament starts Sun 25 Jan at 00:00 and runs for 24hrs until 24:00.

The Loaded tournament is only available in the *Download Betway Casino!*

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Avalon Slots Tournament Rules
- Registration starts several hours before the start of the tourney (check the casino client for more) 
- The Avalon tournament can be joined at any time 
- The tournament is based on the Avalon slot machine 
- Winnings will be paid out automatically upon tournament completion 
- Top 3 positions paid out. 
- Casino download software. 
- Free entry with 3 available add-ons at $3 each 

Prize Allocation:
- 1st 250 USD 
- 2nd 100 USD 
- 3rd 50 USD 
- 4th-10th gives you serious bragging rights that $$ can't buy you!

Check out more *Slots Freerolls* here!


----------

